# Best supplements/vitamins/herbs for social anxiety



## riseabove (Sep 10, 2005)

I've tried a few things, including b complex, and st. johns wort, but nothing has shown any significant influence on my anxiety. I am aware that different things work for different people, however I'm curious about others' experiences. I can not afford to continue to try things that are less likely to help, so if you have any suggestions regarding vitamins/supplements/herbs that have worked well for you, please share them. Thanks.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

So far, everything that I've tried doesn't affect my anxiety significantly. I've tried B complex, fish oil, a lot of other things that I don't have the energy to type out. I won't say that suppliments don't help but as far as helping to control anxiety, suppliments in & of themselves won't really do it.


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

Fish oil has helped my social anxiety a lot. I don't take the regular normal cheap fish oil though, (you get what you pay for), so maybe that is why it works for me, I don't know. I take 2,000 MG's a day. (EPA 800mg, DHA 400mg) it's half the dosage that they recommend, but I'm not a big person. It's ultra refined concentrate, and the harmful stuff has been taken out of it. For me the longer that I have been on it the more and more it has helped. I still get anxiety a lot but the anxiety feels different now. I know it's expensive, $50 a bottle. But therapy cost me $65 and it didn't help, the oil has.

I've opened up the capsules of the cheaper stuff and they taste bad, but I like the taste of the refined one. I've been on it for 5 months straight.


----------

